# [EVDL] hub to motor shaft key



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,

I am in the slow process (finding extra time is the key) of mating my
ElectroAuto adapter kit to my new WarP 9". The key fits well (slides,
but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
if it didn't come through) too big on the motor shaft [in the
dimension that will fit the best].

What are my options? I could lightly sand off 100=B5m off the key, but
them I'm afraid that it will have too much play in the hub.

I should have my micrometer in this week so I can give exact
dimensions if needed.

Thanks in advance,
Brian
1998 TDi Jetta

-- =

Brian in TX
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
really quite busy.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian Pikkula" wrote: The key fits well (slides,
> > but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
> > if it didn't come through) too big on the motor shaft [in the
> > dimension that will fit the best].
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Brad. I tried all eight ways (all four sides on both ends).
One way is the most likely to fit if filed or sanded, but still
doesn't.

Anyone else have this problem? (and solution)

Thanks,
Brian




> Brad Bowler <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Brian Pikkula" wrote: The key fits well (slides,
> >
> > > but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Could you maybe file down one half of the key but not the other half?

-Morgan LaMoore



> Brian Pikkula <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Thanks Brad. I tried all eight ways (all four sides on both ends).
> > One way is the most likely to fit if filed or sanded, but still
> > doesn't.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Brian Pikkula wrote:
> 
> > Hi All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Try freezing the key, that might make it shrink enough to fit, when it
warms up it will lock in place.

> Thanks Brad. I tried all eight ways (all four sides on both ends).
> One way is the most likely to fit if filed or sanded, but still
> doesn't.
>
> Anyone else have this problem? (and solution)
>
> Thanks,
> Brian
>
>
> On Sun, Apr 20, 2008 at 4:34 PM, Brad Bowler <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >> Brian Pikkula" wrote: The key fits well (slides,
> >>
> >> > but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micromete=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter VanDerWal wrote:
> > Try freezing the key, that might make it shrink enough to fit, when it
> > warms up it will lock in place.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian,
I recommend that you go ahead and remove just enough material from the side
of the key to allow it to fit snugly into the motor shaft groove. The fact
that this results in a tiny amount of 'play' within the hub should not be an
issue, and here's why:
The motor drives in one direction only. Now imagine the motor torque being
transferred through the key and against *one* side of the groove in the hub
as the motor drives the flywheel/trans. If this were my project, I'd
assemble and tighten the parts in a way that rotationally 'removes' this
tiny amount of free play and then go on my merry way. However (and here's
where I'd love to hear some opinions), the momentary torque occurring in the
opposite direction can be considerable during mismatched RPM clutch
engagements, so I'm now curious as to how well the binding of the split
coupler would resist that. I leave this open for discussion.

Richard Rau
Northwest Electric Vehicles =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Brian Pikkula
Sent: Sunday, April 20, 2008 1:18 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] hub to motor shaft key

Hi All,

I am in the slow process (finding extra time is the key) of mating my
ElectroAuto adapter kit to my new WarP 9". The key fits well (slides,
but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
if it didn't come through) too big on the motor shaft [in the
dimension that will fit the best].

What are my options? I could lightly sand off 100=B5m off the key, but
them I'm afraid that it will have too much play in the hub.

I should have my micrometer in this week so I can give exact
dimensions if needed.

Thanks in advance,
Brian
1998 TDi Jetta

-- =

Brian in TX
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
really quite busy.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I managed to wiggle the end of my key in place and "coaxed" the rest in 
with a small hammer...

-Adrian

>


> Brian Pikkula wrote:
> >
> >> Hi All,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Before doing this have you tried heating JUST the hub. You will be surprised
how much it will grow by just heating it in boiling water, after about a 10
minute boil it might just tap onto the key and shaft. Work fast though
because as soon as it hits the cold shaft it will start to shrink. You might
have all of about 10 seconds to get it in place bit there is nothing like a
tight fit.

Mark Grasser
=



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Richard Rau
Sent: Monday, April 21, 2008 12:58 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hub to motor shaft key

Brian,
I recommend that you go ahead and remove just enough material from the side
of the key to allow it to fit snugly into the motor shaft groove. The fact
that this results in a tiny amount of 'play' within the hub should not be an
issue, and here's why:
The motor drives in one direction only. Now imagine the motor torque being
transferred through the key and against *one* side of the groove in the hub
as the motor drives the flywheel/trans. If this were my project, I'd
assemble and tighten the parts in a way that rotationally 'removes' this
tiny amount of free play and then go on my merry way. However (and here's
where I'd love to hear some opinions), the momentary torque occurring in the
opposite direction can be considerable during mismatched RPM clutch
engagements, so I'm now curious as to how well the binding of the split
coupler would resist that. I leave this open for discussion.

Richard Rau
Northwest Electric Vehicles =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Brian Pikkula
Sent: Sunday, April 20, 2008 1:18 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] hub to motor shaft key

Hi All,

I am in the slow process (finding extra time is the key) of mating my
ElectroAuto adapter kit to my new WarP 9". The key fits well (slides,
but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
if it didn't come through) too big on the motor shaft [in the
dimension that will fit the best].

What are my options? I could lightly sand off 100=B5m off the key, but
them I'm afraid that it will have too much play in the hub.

I should have my micrometer in this week so I can give exact
dimensions if needed.

Thanks in advance,
Brian
1998 TDi Jetta

-- =

Brian in TX
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
really quite busy.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

File to fit: a small stone would probably be better than a file. Check oft=
en. Could there be a burr somewhere or could one end of the key be distort=
ed from cutting? Most keys are standard sizes and replacements are often a=
vailable in hardware stores. Maybe try another one?


----- Original Message ----
From: Brian Pikkula <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, April 20, 2008 8:28:53 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] hub to motor shaft key

Thanks Brad. I tried all eight ways (all four sides on both ends).
One way is the most likely to fit if filed or sanded, but still
doesn't.

Anyone else have this problem? (and solution)

Thanks,
Brian




> Brad Bowler <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Brian Pikkula" wrote: The key fits well (slides,
> >
> > > but no play at all) in the hub, but seems about 100=B5m (100 micrometers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds great Mark. Thanks for the reply.

I'm not very much of am mechanic, so I hate to make assumptions and
have something flail apart at 4000 RPM @ 65mph on the freeway.

Best,
Brian




> Mike Brown <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Brian, Richard, and Mark
> >
> ...


----------

